# Military Families: Young Engaged Couples



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

Hello All, 

I'm posting this here because it applies to military couples. If this is an incorrect place to post this, please let me know.
I was a part of 2605 Signals (Cadets), in Toronto, Fort York from 11-16 years old and feel a strong connection to those in the military (my brother was in the Reserves for a long time as well)

I am a Casting Director for Slice Network's new wedding television show. I am currently casting for young engaged couples (ages 21 and under) who are planning to get married in 2012. I would love to have military couples involved in the TV series for even one episode to show the love and dedication that young military couples have towards each other. 

I was wondering if you or anyone you know is in this situation. Any and all referrals are greatly appreciated. 

Also, I am well aware that young couples often have financial issues, so the show will award selected couples 4000$ + other services (couples must be from ONTARIO - any city/county/town/suburb)

Thank you for your time, please let me know if you can pass on the message?

With Regards

YM

THE CASTING CALL  
Calling all Young Engaged couples!
If you're engaged to be married in the next 6 months and are under 21 then we have an amazingopportunity for you! A new wedding television series on Slice is casting ?Engaged Teenagers and young adults! All ethnic backgrounds, from all walks of life and any budget level are encouraged to apply for this incredible opportunity.
If chosen for the show, we will film the trials and triumphs of getting married at a young age and the lucky couple will receive $4000 towards their wedding budget+more!
If you are young and in love with a story that must be told, then ?Email us youngnmarried@gmail.com

P.S. At least one person from the couple has to be 19 or younger  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Sorry, but one under 21 and one under 19 and engaged?  The show will probably last longer than the marriage.   :


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

Thank you for your response.
Well, this is a documentary series so we are more like to be the flies on the wall, seeing how the young couple prepares for their wedding day, their reasons for tying the knot so early in life, and how well they handle the trials and triumphs which come with marriage.

We are ideally looking for a couple who are both 21 and under
We are willing to make exceptions if a couple applies in which one person is over 21 and one is 19 and under.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2011)

Hi youngnmarried - welcome to Milnet.ca.

Just in case you hadn't seen it yet, here's a few hints/tips to help you navigate the site as a documentary researcher/producer
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/102806.0.html

Take care, and let us know how it goes for you.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

youngnmarried said:
			
		

> We are ideally looking for a couple who are both 21 and under



Oh, I completely get it.  It's marketing.  Who wants to watch a show about _old_ people.


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Hi youngnmarried - welcome to Milnet.ca.
> 
> Just in case you hadn't seen it yet, here's a few hints/tips to help you navigate the site as a documentary researcher/producer
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/102806.0.html
> ...



Hello Staff,

I haven't seen it though I did try to look for media sources. Thank you for the link!


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, I completely get it.  It's marketing.  Who wants to watch a show about _old_ people.



That's an interesting observation. However, if you watch most shows about marriage, they tend to cater to an older group 25+

This documentary aims to take a deeper look into the lives of very young couples who are making a major life decision. Hopefully I will be able to get a wonderful young couples with military roots. So if anyone knows anyone who is getting married and is 21 and under, please PM me or email me


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2011)

youngnmarried said:
			
		

> We are ideally looking for a couple who are both 21 and under
> We are willing to make exceptions if a couple applies in which one person is over 21 and one is 19 and under.



Hmm why would someone get married so young, especially if one is in the military? Oh yeah I remember now.







Maybe they should consider casting this in Ormocto. 8)


----------



## Occam (21 Dec 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Maybe they should consider casting this in Ormocto. 8)



They'd have a field day in Trenton.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Dec 2011)

Better still, grad parade at RMC.  Lots of great stories there.


----------



## GAP (21 Dec 2011)

Actually, I think it's a great idea......and no, not all marriages that young don't work out. The military lifestyle of postings can add excitment and enrichment as compared to settling down for 25 years in one city.....now that's a receipe for divorce!!  ;D

on that basis.....

          I divide my age by 3....

          I get to go on the show 3 times!! sweet!!

          you gotta have a wife?..........3 times? er........I'll wait..... ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Dec 2011)

OK folks,.......


----------



## GAP (21 Dec 2011)

Seriously....I do think it's a great idea. 

Let us know when it's going to be aired.


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Seriously....I do think it's a great idea.
> 
> Let us know when it's going to be aired.



Thanks to everyone who replied! I know you guys think your suggestions are funny, but I'm actually writing them down - every joke has a bit of truth in it 

So far:

- Petawawa (someone else suggested it to me)
- Ormocto
- Trenton
- Borden
- and perhaps somehow getting in touch with youth workers at RMC? It's a long shot, but hey, I want the show to have the best possible couples (hopefully military couples)

Any other suggestions?
I already tried: youth centers; kijiji, craigslist; social media sites (25 to be exact)


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2011)

youngnmarried said:
			
		

> I know you guys think your suggestions are funny, but I'm actually writing them down


  :facepalm:   Noooo......don't encourage them.  We'll never get them back in their cages now.


----------



## Occam (21 Dec 2011)

I was trying to be funny, but there is some truth to it.  You can't swing a cat without hitting a teen mom in Trenton.  Now whether the military presence has anything to do with that is up for debate.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :facepalm:   Noooo......don't encourage them.  We'll never get them back in their cages now.



You wasted your 6,000 post here on that? :

Hmm the relationship between teen pregnancies and military bases now there's a potential MSW Thesis if ever I heard one. I wonder if good old Cpl Gustav is still around? 8)


----------



## GAP (21 Dec 2011)

> Hmm the relationship between teen pregnancies and military bases now there's a potential MSW Thesis if ever I heard one.



you think?  ;D


----------



## GAP (21 Dec 2011)

One suggestion might be to do your show, et al...... then 2-3 years down the road do an update....kinda like "how'd that all work out" type thing on the same couples.


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :facepalm:   Noooo......don't encourage them.  We'll never get them back in their cages now.



 ;D Success! I'm having response through newspapers! But I still would like to have an army couple


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> One suggestion might be to do your show, et al...... then 2-3 years down the road do an update....kinda like "how'd that all work out" type thing on the same couples.



we're actually going to have follow ups as well - pretty exciting!

This is documentary style series


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Dec 2011)

Take all of the couples, put them up on a rented House at Wasaga beach, and have them work at a local place, then film all of the shenanigans...

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Take all of the couples, put them up on a rented House at Wasaga beach, and have them work at a local place, then film all of the shenanigans...
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



With the military spouses deployed/on course/TD, just to put more of a spin on things, see how they handle married life on their own.


----------



## youngnmarried (21 Dec 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Take all of the couples, put them up on a rented House at Wasaga beach, and have them work at a local place, then film all of the shenanigans...
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Haha, that would be Big Brother, Canada Style ...just thinking of the budget for that type of show makes me shudder

In case people didn't read the casting call:
Calling all Young Engaged couples!
If you're engaged to be married in the next 6 months and are under 21 then we have an amazingopportunity for you! A new wedding television series on Slice is casting ?Engaged Teenagers and young adults! All ethnic backgrounds, from all walks of life and any budget level are encouraged to apply for this incredible opportunity.
If chosen for the show, we will film the trials and triumphs of getting married at a young age and the lucky couple will receive $4000 towards their wedding budget+more!
If you are young and in love with a story that must be told, then ?Email us youngnmarried@gmail.com

P.S. At least one person from the couple has to be 19 or younger


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Dec 2011)

youngnmarried said:
			
		

> Haha, that would be Big Brother, Canada Style ...just thinking of the budget for that type of show makes me shudder



Jersey Shore.... :facepalm:

What will it take for people to recognize my genius......

Hey, are you interested in doing a show about a fat kid, who was in the army, and his wife is gutsy enough to stick with him for over 20 years?

I got the perfect scenario, There are two kids, Whisky a yappy old chihuahua, a cockatiel named Shugy, and plenty of shenanigans....Oh the shenanigans...Kinda like a realistic version of Family Guy!

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Jersey Shore.... :facepalm:
> 
> What will it take for people to recognize my genius......
> 
> ...



Yeah once a week there could be the recurring gag where he could arranges to meet his friends for a beer, coffee, whatever, and then bails. ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Dec 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yeah once a week there could be the recurring gag where he could arranges to meet his friends for a beer, coffee, whatever, and then bails. ;D



Now yer talking, and then all the people here can have a cameo or two.....


----------



## youngnmarried (22 Dec 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Jersey Shore.... :facepalm:
> 
> What will it take for people to recognize my genius......
> 
> ...



as...interesting as that sounds...I have to finish this show first


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (12 Mar 2012)

its to bad you want teenagers as I just got engaged last month, and my fiancée and I are both 26.  She's finishing school, and we're getting married!!


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Mar 2012)

MrBlue said:
			
		

> its to bad you want teenagers as I just got engaged last month, and my fiancée and I are both 26.  She's finishing school, and we're getting married!!



Is that why you're "MrBlue"?

Sorry, had to.......


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (13 Mar 2012)

Reservoir dogs my friend.


----------



## RangerRay (13 Mar 2012)

Maybe not military related, but you should try Fort St. John, BC, or Grande Prairie or Fort MacMurray, AB.  Lots of young oil rig workers making money hand-over-fist getting married young...usually don't last much longer after hubby blows all the money on a new truck, ATV and partying every weekend.  ;D


----------



## Brasidas (13 Mar 2012)

youngnmarried said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who replied! I know you guys think your suggestions are funny, but I'm actually writing them down - every joke has a bit of truth in it
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...



You know Ormocto is in New Brunswick, right? As opposed to the "Ontario only" requirement you put up?

Negotiating to get a tasteful poster up at the mess halls in Petawawa, Kingston, Trenton, and Borden might be your best bet. Folks see it as they're waiting to get something to eat, as opposed to some random post on a website.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2012)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> You know Oromocto is in New Brunswick, right?



FTFY.


----------

